# Thanksgiving Recipes



## weedygarden

There are threads about pumpkins, turkeys, pies and more. How about a thread that is for recipes you use or will serve for Thanksgiving?

How about if the name of the recipe goes in the title space? Too bad we don't have a print option for each post.

I will post a couple of mine this way.


----------



## weedygarden

*Sweet Potato Souffle*

Sweet Potato Souffle

3 large sweet potatoes cooked and whipped
1 cup sugar
2 eggs beaten
1/2 tsp salt
1 stick butter
1/2 cup evaporated milk
2 tsp vanilla
1 bag marshmallows
1/2 cup chopped pecans

Peel and cook potatoes until tender.
Drain and whip potatoes, add sugar, eggs, salt, butter and vanilla.
Mix well and put in greased casserole dish.
Bake in preheated oven at 325 degrees for 25 minutes (or maybe longer if there are other dishes).
Place marshmallows and pecans on top. Return to oven for 5 minutes or until golden brown.


----------



## weedygarden

*Overnight Rolls*

*Overnight Rolls *

Makes 60 to 80 rolls
1 ½ cups Sugar
4 cups Water
1 pkg. or 2 ½ tsp. yeast
½ cup water
4 eggs well beaten
2 tsp. Salt
1 cup Oil
12 cups Flour
At 6:00 p.m.

Dissolve sugar in 4 cups water. Boil together for 5 minutes and cool to lukewarm.

Mix yeast in ½ cup warm water.

Add 4 eggs, salt, and oil to above mixture. Mix well and gradually add 12 cups of flour or enough to make a soft dough.

(I use a kitchenaid mixer for the first 8 cups of flour. Then I dump the last 4 cups of of flour on the counter, pour the dough into it and use a pastry scraper to incorporate on the flour into the dough.)

No need to knead&#8230;this will be a very soft dough. Place in a greased bowl and cover.

At 8:00 p.m. Punch down dough.

At 10:00 shape dough into buns. Stretch and tuck to form nice round balls. Cover with a kitchen towel and let sit overnight to raise.

Bake the next morning in a 350 degree oven for 15 minutes.

I also make cinnamon rolls out of this dough. Roll the dough out flat and brush with butter. Sprinkle with cinnamon sugar. Roll up the dough jelly roll style then slice in 1" pieces. Cover and let rise overnight. After baking, drizzle with powder sugar glaze.


----------



## Sentry18

*Green Bean Casserole*

No, not the Campbells mushroom soup kind.

Heavy Cream
Chicken Broth or Base
Real Butter
Fresh Mushrooms
Yellow Onion 
Salt & Pepper
French Fried Onions 
Fresh Green Beans

I don't really cook by measurement, I cook by taste, so everything is a guesstimate. I cook for approx. 20-25 people everything Thanksgiving, so volume of ingredients is not small.

Cut up mushrooms - 1/2 very fine & 1/2 medium pieces
Cut up onion - 1/2 very fine & 1/2 small to medium pieces
Saute fine mushrooms in butter (don't skimp on the butter)
Add remaining mushroom and onions (add more butter if needed)
Add heavy whipping cream, reduce heat and and stir
Add chicken base, salt & pepper - Cook until starts to thicken - Stir often
Thicken with cornstarch if needed

We partially steam the green beans and cut into 2" pieces
Mix mushroom soup and beans together
Add homemade or store bought french fried onions and stir gently
Add addition french fried onions to the top and bake until the are golden brown

Remove from oven and finish up the rest of your cooking
Eat until you feel like taking a nap
Climb into recliner and watch football
Wake up toward the end of the 3rd quarter
Have a piece of pie


----------



## lovetogrow

I served this at our thanksgiving this year :canflag: and it's a gem of a recipe:

Pumpkins Pie Squares


Ingredients

CRUST
2/3 C QUICK OATS
2/3 C. BROWN SUGAR
1 1/4 C. FLOUR ALL PURPOSE
2/3 C. BUTTER



FILLING
2 2/3 C. PUMPKIN
3 LARGE EGGS
1 3/4 C. EVAPORATED MILK
1 C. SUGAR
3 tsp. FLOUR
1/2 tsp. SALT
1 1/2 tsp. VANILLA EXTRACT
2 tsp. CINNAMON
3/4 tsp. GINGER
1/4 tsp. CLOVES


TOPPING

2/3 C. CHOPPED NUTS (PECANS)
3 tsp. FLOUR
2/3 C. BROWN SUGAR
4 TBSP. BUTTER


DIRECTIONS
Preheat the oven to 375 degrees.

For the crust, cut the butter into the sugar, oats, and flour until crumbly. Press the ingredients into an ungreased baking pan, across the bottom and up the sides.	
* Bake the crust for 15 minutes.

2.	For the topping, cut the butter into the nuts, flour, and brown sugar.	Set aside.

3.	For the filling, combine all ingredients in and whisk until smooth and all ingredients are evenly distributed. Pour into the baked crust.

4. Bake for twenty minutes and remove from the oven. Immediately, spoon the topping over the filling and bake for another 15 to 20 minutes or until a knife stuck in the center comes out almost clean. Cool on a wire rack. Garnish with whipped cream.


----------



## RevWC

Sentry18 said:


> Remove from oven and finish up the rest of your cooking
> Eat until you feel like taking a nap
> Climb into recliner and watch football
> Wake up toward the end of the 3rd quarter
> Have a piece of pie


Yea Buddy that's Thanksgiving!


----------



## neldarez

*Jelly Jammy*

That is the name we gave this as kids and it stuck........

1 can evaporated milk (chilled)
1 box of lemon jello 3 oz
1/2 Cup hot pineapple juice
1/2 Cup sugar
1 can crushed pineapple ( 8 oz)

Mix jello with hot juice, let cool. Whip milk, add jello, sugar and whip.
Fold in crushed pineapple...pour into dish with crushed graham cracker crumbs. Sprinkle top with crumbs also.

NOTE: I always rewash my bowl and beaters before making this because if there is a speck of grease on either one, the milk won't whip up really good. 
We love this stuff......hope you enjoy it. Needless to say, the pineapple juice came from the can of crushed pineapple, if it is a little shy, add a bit of water to take up to 1/2 cup.


----------



## RevWC

Shrimp Bisque...

4 tablespoons butter
2 pounds, or more, uncooked shrimp, peeled, de-veined 
4 celery stalks, diced
2 small onion, chopped
2 carrot, diced
5 tablespoons chopped fresh tarragon or 5 teaspoons dried
3 teaspoons grated lemon zest
2 cup dry white wine
1/2 cup brandy
6 each 8-ounce bottles clam juice
2 cup whipping cream
Roux with flour and butter to thicken
4 tablespoons tomato paste
Melt butter in heavy large Dutch oven over medium heat. Add shrimp and sauté until just cooked through, about 4 minutes. Using slotted spoon, transfer shrimp to bowl. Add celery, onion, carrot, tarragon, and lemon zest to Dutch oven. Sauté until all vegetables are soft, about 8 minutes. Add white wine and brandy and boil 2 minutes. Add clam juice, whipping cream, roux and tomato paste. Cover pot and simmer, stirring occasionally, about 20 minutes. Purée soup with a boat motor. Return to Dutch oven. Season with salt and pepper. Can be prepared 1 day ahead. Bring soup to simmer, stirring frequently.


----------



## Reblazed

RevWC said:


> *Shrimp Bisque... .*


Sounds like heaven

.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Brussel sprouts.

Cut base of sprouts off. Quarter sprouts. Add to boiling water for 5 min. Start bacon in cast iron pan. Drain sprouts and rinse in cold water. Remove bacon cut into bits add sprouts to grease and add bits. I always pour off most of the grease. Add craisins or dried cherries and almond slices. Sautee quickly and put whole pan in oven till done. Season to taste. Mmmmm.


----------



## catsraven

*Swedish Almond Bread*

I only make this bread on thanksgiving and Xmas

Swedish Almond Bread

Put in a bowl 1c. warm milk 1 package yeast let stand 10 min add 1/2 c. flour and beat.
Cover let it rise for 10 min. Then add 2 c. flour beat well. Cover and let it rise for 20 min.
Add 1/4 c. melted butter
1/3 c. sugar
1 egg well beaten
1/4 ts.salt
1/2 ts.Almond extract
Mix well then add flour 1/2 to 1/4 at a time about 2 1/2 c.
need well. Let it rise until double in size. About 45 min.

Punch down and divided into 3 even parts Roll into ropes and braid. let it rise until double in size. Bake at 350 for 20 to 25 min.


----------



## neldarez

*Christmas recipes*

We had a church potluck sunday and I ate this delicious jello and I got the recipe and I'm going to share it with you. I'm going to make it for this Christmas dinner.

sm. pkg. raspberry jello
1 can blueberry pie filling
1 sm. can crushed pineapple
1 8 oz. pkg cream cheese
1 cup. sour cream
1/3 cup sugar

Dissolve jello with 1 cup boiling water, let cool.
Add blueberries....drain the pineapple juice off and add pineapple...stir well
put in dish and let set ( 1 or 1 1/2 hrs.)
Bring cream cheese to room temp...beat in 1 cup sour cream and 1/3 cup sugar and frost the jello mix. enjoy!


----------



## neldarez

Forgot to tell you the name of the jello dessert.............it is called Blueberry Jello Salad..............lol, really really good


----------



## JayJay

*Great Chocolate Chip Cookies*

If I can make them, anyone can!!

Cream 1/2 cup butter, 1/2 cup brown sugar, and 1/2 cup white sugar together.
Beat in one egg, add 1 tsp. vanilla.
Dissolve 1/2 tsp. baking soda in 1 tsp. hot water; add this to batter with a dash of salt.
Stir in 1 cup chocolate chips, mix well, and then add 1 1/2 cups flour, 1/2 cup at a time--Chill for 2 hours.
Roll into balls--bigger than marbles, smaller than tennis balls!! -- flatten with the rolling pin.
Bake @ 350 for 10-12 minutes; don't over cook.

Yield: 24 cookies.


----------



## brightstar

Peanut butter cream pie

8 ozs cream cheese softened
8 ozs cool whip thawed
3/4 cup powdered sugar
1/2 cup creamy peanut butter
4 tbsp milk
Graham cracker crust
Dark chocolate (for curling on top)

Beat cream cheese until fluffy. Add sugar and peanut butter and beat until blended. Add milk and cool whip, slowly bearing to combine. Pour in crust and refrigerate overnight. Before serving, curl dark chocolate on top for decoration and added flavor. I've added chopped peanuts on top too. So good and so easy.


----------



## JayJay

http://thelittlegsp.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/peanut-butter-cream-pie-3.jpg

Great for that home made chocolate syrup recipe we learned on this site.
My syrup is better than Hershey's.


----------



## weedygarden

*Bumping this up*

Since we are a little more than a week away from Thanksgiving, I thought I would bump this up. Any recipes to add?


----------



## Dakine

*Pizzelles - Italian cookies*

these are a family favorite, although we happen to be German LOL! I guess it got picked up when some immigrated to Chicago. They are absolutely delicious and the pizzelle maker is just like a waffle iron, you can get them on Amazon and they aren't too bad, it's a specialty item but imo worth it! 

http://www.food.com/recipe/pizzelles-39796

Ingredients
Nutrition
Yield
60 pizzelles
Units
US

6 eggs
1 1⁄2 cups sugar
1 cup margarine, melted and cooled a bit (do not use more than 1 cup)
2 tablespoons vanilla or 2 tablespoons anise extract
3 1⁄2 cups all-purpose flour
4 teaspoons baking powder

Directions

Beat eggs and sugar together until thickened and pale.
Add the cooled melted margarine and vanilla or anise.
Sift in flour and baking powder and mix until smooth.
Place a heaping Tbspn.
of batter in center of mold, close lid, and cook for 30-60 seconds.
Remove Pizzelle carefully with a fork and lay on flat surface till cool.
These can also be removed when done and rolled immediately into a cone shape, then cooled and filled with sweetened ricotta or whip cream.


----------



## bigg777

This is not so much a recipe but a heretical idea that works great for really moist turkey breast.

When roasting your holiday turkey, use a rack inside the pan and roast the bird breast down. If you want to make the traditional presentation of the browned, big breasted bird at the table, this won't work.

Since we don't do it that way in our family, we have followed my sister's example and we roast the turkey upside down to make the breast as moist as possible.


----------



## weedygarden

*Turkey tips!*

Not a recipe, but turkey tips!


----------



## Genevieve

I have no idea what I'll make on Thanksgiving.
One year it was spaghetti, another was just roasted chicken. then again I've done a small ham for us.
we don't eat dessert so I don't bother with it.

soup and sandwiches are fine as long as hubby and I are together. *shrugs*


ya'alls recipes sound nice tho.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I made spaghetti squash croquettes last night that would be good. Steam spaghetti suash. Chill. I use this as a leftover dish. Take squash add 2 eggs, salt pepper, green onion, green/red pepper, celery, small amount of shredded mozerrella or cheese of choice, and panko bread crumbs. Form patties, fry in bacon fat, top with bacon bits, creme fraiche (yes I've seen the Southpark episode don't make fun of me) and light cheese sprinkle (I use a shaving of parmesan). You'll have to play with the proportions I rarely use recipes. Mmmmmm. Tasty. You could easily make this the day before and store on cookie sheet to throw in oven or a pan 30 minutes before dinner.


----------

